# Rattle in the Rear!



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I have had this for two weeks now and as always dealer could not duplicate. Drives me nuts. Sometimes it sounds like the rear seats are moving. I thought it was the rear suspension at first.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you checked the rear shock absorbers for looseness or leakage?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it more related to the cold weather.....bushings get awfully hard below 20 degrees f.
Mine has been rather ratty sounding back there but quiets down as soon as ambient climbs above 20 or so.

If you still hear noise once the temps start to moderate I would be looking closely at the shock upper mounts.....they can transfer a lot of rackett directly into the structure.

Rob


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Have you checked the rear shock absorbers for looseness or leakage?


No, I havent. I'm thinking it may have something to do with the exhaust but I can't really get under the car far enough to check it.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

mines doing the exact same thing...but its from snow and ice thats between the window and the trunk


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

there is another link on here about this... i have it too, i determined it to be the rear part of the bumper, some of the plastic clips are not tight enough so every bumps makes them knock against


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

Schnurd said:


> mines doing the exact same thing...but its from snow and ice thats between the window and the trunk


I park mine in the heated underground, so that can't be what's wrong with mine.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Have you checked the rear shock absorbers for looseness or leakage?


I was thinking that maybe that was it or the rubber thing in the strut fell out.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Mine is doing the same thing. It's done it since it was new. Only does it if I'm on a ruff road. I've now got 3600 miles on it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine does this too with a little over 2,000 miles on it. Sounds just like the noise my Grand Prix made, and was told that was caused by a bad wheel hub...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Any one else having a problem with a rattling sound in the rear? I've been hearing a rattle or dull thumping in the rear passengers side for a while but it seems to be a little more pronounced now that we are in cold weather. Soulds like the spare tire or jack assembly shaking around but I've checked that. Any ideas?


Hello cruze01,

I'm sorry you are experiencing this with your Cruze. Have you consulted your local dealership? I would be happy to assist you with this if you would like to reach out to me via PM. Please provide me with your full name and contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello cruze01,
> 
> I'm sorry you are experiencing this with your Cruze. Have you consulted your local dealership? I would be happy to assist you with this if you would like to reach out to me via PM. Please provide me with your full name and contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership.
> 
> ...


Yes, I finally got the time to take it to the dealership. Not the dealer I bought it from since that one is out of my home town. I took it to our local dealer. Unfortunately they let some young guy (Looked about 18) work on it. He reported no problem found and said the noise was normal for the car.Its not normal, it didn't use to make this noise. Maybe when I have more time I'll take it to the dealer I bought it from out of town. 

Anyone else come up with an answer for this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01, 

We can reach out to your local dealership for more information. Let us know if this is how you would like to proceed. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I have a very similar rattle but it sounds like it's coming from the back window. I need to contact my dealer just have been lazy.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I have similar sounds coming from both front and rear. Rob's comments + my lowering springs have kept me from being too worried about it. If the sounds are still there when it warms up in the spring I'll investigate further.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you want us to contact them for you Sublime? If so just send us a PM with your current mileage, VIN, a brief description of the issue and the name of the dealership. You can also feel free to keep us posted Blue Angel!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Do you want us to contact them for you Sublime? If so just send us a PM with your current mileage, VIN, a brief description of the issue and the name of the dealership. You can also feel free to keep us posted Blue Angel!
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


 I have the exact problem on the 25 day old 2014 LT. I did recently find out there is a closer Chevy Dealer so I am going to introduce my new CRUZE to them as I hate my selling Dealer. Oh and that stuff they use to finish the trunk that looks like plastic paste cut me?. Just what I wouldn't expect. .


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is -5f here this afternoon.....going down to -17f it is forcast.

I reported the temps because as I pulled out of my driveway, those poor ole rock hard bushings made my nice quiet Cruze sound like I had a number of loose bricks in the trunk.
Really, readers, relatively new unit body cars, with their relativly new suspension mount bushings, do indeed transfer a lot of racket into the body......when they get old, there are other noises to talk about.

When I got to the shop I pulled inside (sons business... we don't want poor ole Dad to catch a chill, right?).
When I left an hour later I had a nice quiet Cruze again......the racket will be back tomorrow...like I said, it lives outside.

I look forward to spring and summer....then we can get back to chatting about what grade of fuel to use and the A/C isn't cold enouph discussions.

Rob(sicle)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Reminds me of the old car repair joke. The customer complaint about a rattle turned out to be a loose nut behind the steering wheel.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You are welcome to send me a PM if you need assistance as well Eddy. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Reminds me of the old car repair joke. The customer complaint about a rattle turned out to be a loose nut behind the steering wheel.


 This is no joke especially on a new unit? The front end is tight, the rear end is disturbing, especially from the E brake area. I took everything out of the trunk and it still made a Vibration/ Shudder/Buzz noise from the area near the tire . I know little about this type of 'simple' rear end configuration. Thank you Jackie at Chevrolet along with your colleagues for your help. I will schedule a service appointment!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

OK keep us posted Eddy Cruze. Sorry about the frustration. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Mine has a rattle at times. Appears to be from the back right corner. 
same Rattle my lemon lawed Sonic had. Nice smooth road too. Goes away after a while..... but annoying. My friends ask if i am going to lemon law this one too. Hmmmmm..... it is developing that steering issue..
its too bad too.... I really do like the car!!! It fits my needs.
just rattles.....


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Have you gotten a solution yet? I have a thread on the same problem. My latest is that after the shocks were replaced on the back and still make the noise that they cannot fix this problem. We are working with customer service to rectify the problem.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Unf you guys cannot rely on dealerships because they have no pride in their work. I do not have this issue yet with my cruze but if I did I would let my girl drive the car and I would be in the trunk with the rear seats down. Try it, you should be able to pinpoint location of noise and work from there!


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Gnfanatic said:


> Unf you guys cannot rely on dealerships because they have no pride in their work. I do not have this issue yet with my cruze but if I did I would let my girl drive the car and I would be in the trunk with the rear seats down. Try it, you should be able to pinpoint location of noise and work from there!


In our case, we've already done that. The dealership even admits to the problem and has used the chassis ear and has told us that basically there is no fix.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love the title of this thread its hilarious


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

bs, something is rattling. They are lying and do not want to bother, typical dealership. They don't want to spend the time because they are not making money on it.


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Gnfanatic said:


> bs, something is rattling. They are lying and do not want to bother, typical dealership. They don't want to spend the time because they are not making money on it.


Agreed. We are now working with the dealership's General Manager and the customer service on this board. The customer service here is very good and in constant contact.


----------



## Farmington (Mar 7, 2014)

My rep at Gm customer service told me" GM is satisfied that this noise doesn't affect the use of the vechicle and nothing else is going to be done". This has been an issue since these cars have come out. They know what the problem is but don't want to pay to fix it. As for the customer care reps on here who pretend like they want to help us, BS. GM wants us to shut up and stop bothering them. The fact that they keep cranking these out when they know there's a problem tells the whole story. I am a GM employee and I am very ASHAMED of my employer right now.


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Farmington said:


> My rep at Gm customer service told me" GM is satisfied that this noise doesn't affect the use of the vechicle and nothing else is going to be done". This has been an issue since these cars have come out. They know what the problem is but don't want to pay to fix it. As for the customer care reps on here who pretend like they want to help us, BS. GM wants us to shut up and stop bothering them. The fact that they keep cranking these out when they know there's a problem tells the whole story. I am a GM employee and I am very ASHAMED of my employer right now.


We are waiting on a call from a District Service Rep while also working with customer service here and the general mgr. at the dealership. I feel that before we get satisfaction we will be talking to Mary Barra. I agree about them not wanting to pay to fix it, and have to wonder what happened to "the customer is always right", and from GM's own writing concerning the warranty "Repairs will be made to correct any vehicle defect". I would call this a defect, for sure. It's interesting that they said that to you, because most service/dealer people that we have talked to have never heard of anyone else having these noises, that our problem is unique to us. Obviously they don't frequent Cruze Talk or other web sites.


----------



## Farmington (Mar 7, 2014)

From the little research I have done on this topic, I see that this has been a problem since these cars first came out in the US in 2011. GM has stonewalled owners from day one and has no intention of helping ANYONE with this issue. Most people have quit trying but they get new ones to replace them by continuing to sell bad cars. Looks like lemon law time. Hire a lawyer.


----------



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that the upper covers on our rear struts are incredibly loose? You can freely move it up and down on the strut... I can only imagine how much movement there would be over bumps. Also, as this problem seems to be more pronounced in the cold, that could be a sign of the the cover getting more loose on the strut due to the plastic contracting in the cold.

Don't think I read about anyone else noticing this and I thought it could be a potential culprit of the rattle we all hear.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ruzeran (Jan 20, 2015)

I've got the same rattle. Thanks "Feedback", I will check that first.
I Hear it when the temps get down below 30 ish range and i go over rough spots in the road or the bump out of my driveway. Never hear it when temps are warmer. I checked the jack, all good and nothing in trunk. 
I've thought it could be the cardboard cover/trunk floor that goes over the spare tire and jack jumping around over the bumps. When the temps drop lower again, I will also remove that cover to see if it stops.


----------



## Keith5 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the same rattle! Any temperature, came on gradually over time. I am 60,000 now.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Working on the assumption it's the suspension, has anyone's dealership lifted the car by the body and checked for a loose suspension component? When these cars are assembled the suspension "hangs" from the car. When most people lift a car to get under it they do it by the wheels. A loose suspension component may not show up when sitting on the wheels because of the weight of the car body. When going over bumps the car unweights the suspension momentarily and if it's loose you may hear the car body landing back on the suspension. It wouldn't take much - just the wheel dropping slightly followed by the wheel either coming back up or the car body dropping a moment later. This can happen even on a smooth road, especially at speed as the air flow will cause the car body to move up and down just slightly.

For those skiers on the board - same concept. You unweight your skis to turn them by lifting your feet slightly.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Have had the same issue since the car was practically new. Went to the dealer multiple times for that annoying rattle. Shocks and bushings were changed. Did not help. After a few times dealer told me there's nothing we can do there is no fix. This is one out of many problems I had with this car. Bad fuel injectors, faulty water pump now the engine oil is leaking from everywhere. Not even at 20 000 miles lol. That car is a serious lemon


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I believe the issue lies with the dust covers on the rear shocks. The bump stops, which hold the covers, tend to ride down the shaft when it's cold out. I think they may be rattling against the body of the shock.


----------



## Keith5 (Jan 27, 2012)

I think it could be the shock boot or the right rear brake caliper. Mine is loose. I am uploading a video of mine right now to illustrate. I'll paste the link when it is finished.


----------



## Keith5 (Jan 27, 2012)

https://youtu.be/DUIAvoyvCfs


----------



## Keith5 (Jan 27, 2012)

Do any of the low mileage cars have this caliper rattle? I'm pretty sure this is my rattle. This morning I could stop the rattle by lightly touching the brake.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Keith5 said:


> I have the same rattle! Any temperature, came on gradually over time. I am 60,000 now.


Hi Keith, 

Very sorry! If you need any assistance assistance in contacting your dealership for a closer look, feel free to send me a private message. I'm willing to help the best way I can . Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

As stated above, check bushings, arms, nuts anything that could potencially become loose from vibration/ friction while driving.... i noticed this with my DGR coilovers and realized rear strut became loose.... soon as i tightened it the noise went away. If you have never tampered with your own suspension just bring it to the dealership and MAKE them get rid of that rattle/ noise you hear coming from the rear!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> As stated above, check bushings, arms, nuts anything that could potencially become loose from vibration/ friction while driving.... i noticed this with my DGR coilovers and realized rear strut became loose.... soon as i tightened it the noise went away. If you have never tampered with your own suspension just bring it to the dealership and MAKE them get rid of that rattle/ noise you hear coming from the rear!


Thing is I had this with 6 Cruze vehicles ranging from 20 miles to 40,000 miles. I guess I could try and take a look as it sounds like spare tire and jack where my car isn't factory equipt with either.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

*Rattle Coming From the Side Rail*


ChecksActionCheck the brake lines. 
 •Tap lightly on the brake lines and listen for a rattle.
 
 •Install plastic tie straps to secure the brake lines tightly together.

 *Rattle Under Vehicle at Higher RPM*


ChecksActionCheck for heat shield contact with the underbody. 
 •Raise the vehicle and perform a visual inspection.
 
 •Bend the heat shield slightly to gain clearance from the underbody.

 *Squeak From the Front of the Vehicle in Cold Weather*


ChecksActionCheck the front stabilizer shaft insulators. 
 •While the vehicle is cold, perform a test drive and achieve full front suspension travel by driving through a dip in the road.
 
 •Remove the insulators and wrap Teflon tape around the stabilizer shaft. Reinstall the insulators over the tape.

 *Thump From Rear of Vehicle on Bumps*


ChecksActionCheck for a properly secured spare tire in the rear compartment. 
 •Open the rear compartment and perform a visual inspection of the spare tire and the tools.
 
 •Tightly secure the spare tire and all tools.
 
 •Perform a road test to verify that the noise is eliminated.

 *Glass Knock Coming From the Rear of the Vehicle When Driving Over Bumps*


ChecksActionCheck for an out-of-adjustment hatchback latch. 
 •Test drive the vehicle in order to verify this condition.
 
 •Loosen the latch nuts and adjust the latch downward.

 *Rattle Coming From Door*


ChecksActionCheck the door lock solenoid. 
 •Remove the door trim panel and check if the solenoid is loose.
 
 •Tighten the solenoid bolts.
Check for rattling electrical connectors inside the door trim panel. 
 •Tap on the trim panel and listen for a rattle.
 
 •Remove the trim panel and wrap foam padding around the connectors as required.

 *Squeak When Operating Doors*


ChecksActionCheck for a lack of lubrication of the door hinge pins. 
 •Operate the doors and listen for squeaks.
 
 •Lubricate the door hinge pins with light oil and coat with lithium grease.

 *Squeak Coming From Console When Shifting Manual Transaxle Condition Occurs In Cold Weather with a Cold Engine*


ChecksActionCheck the manual transaxle control lever lower boot. 
 •Move the control lever between gears and listen for squeaks.
 
 •Remove the floor console and replace the lower shift boot or apply talcum powder to the lower shift boot.

 *Buzz From the Left Side of Instrument Panel*


ChecksActionCheck for vibration of the fuse box cover against the instrument panel side trim. 
 •Tap on the cover with a finger and listen for a buzz.
 
 •Apply 6.35 mm (0.25 in) by 25.4 mm (1 in) felt pads to the side trim where the cover makes contact.

 *Squeak Coming From Instrument Cluster Trim Plate*


ChecksActionCheck for rubbing the cluster trim plate on the instrument panel. 
 •Test drive the vehicle in order to verify this condition.
 
 •Remove the instrument cluster trim plate and install felt tape to the edges.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Keith5 said:


> https://youtu.be/DUIAvoyvCfs


Thanks for the video. I checked my Eco and realized the part you were jiggling is part of the disc braking system. No such part on my Eco's drum brakes.

I think my rattle relates to the back passenger seat. When folded down, the rattle nearly disappears.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I think my rattle relates to the back passenger seat. When folded down, the rattle nearly disappears.


 Funny you should bring this up. My BMW had what I thought was a rear suspension knocking sound. Dealer diagnosed it as the rear seat back making the noise. Repair was just done yesterday and all is good now.


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

have the same thing from almost new....2013
really annoying on rough roads....any ideas??


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

I have had this annoying noise since Spring. It's been in the shop 3 times, I've involved GM and nothing worked UNTIL NOW. I think our terrific mechanic finally figured it out.

He sat in the backseat with one of the seats folded down giving him access to the trunk. He reached around inside the trunk when the noise was rattling and took hold of the trunk tension rods and IT STOPPED!!!! To complete the fix, he then wrapped the rods in rubber hoses to keep them from touching each other or banging against the trunk. I think it is fixed. Fingers crossed. LOVE this guy!!!!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> To complete the fix, he then wrapped the rods in rubber hoses to keep them from touching each other or banging against the trunk.


Well, that's an easy fix! Let's see if it works for others.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not mine. I've had the seats and everything else taken out of the truck, had my wife drive me around while I rode in the truck. The raddle is coming from outside the car, rear passenger fender well area.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> Not mine. I've had the seats and everything else taken out of the truck, had my wife drive me around while I rode in the truck. The raddle is coming from outside the car, rear passenger fender well area.


Did you ever get a fix for the rattle? My shock was replaced and it went away for a week, but it's back. Did anybody else get a definite fix? Mine is clearly from the shock area-not inside the trunk.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Did you ever get a fix for the rattle? My shock was replaced and it went away for a week, but it's back. Did anybody else get a definite fix? Mine is clearly from the shock area-not inside the trunk.


Unfortunately no, I have never resolved this issue. Several complaints to the dealer and extensive research has left me with nothing! I've searched this site and tried everything that anyone has suggested with no results...


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I messed with the dust cover and that isn't the source either. It's weird that it went away for a week after replacing the rear shock and now it's back. I know it isn't normal because my 2011 doesn't have it- even after 73000 miles. This is a 2016 and it started at 2500 miles. Anyone else out there with ideas before I take it back?


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you ever find a fix to the rattle. Did anyone else try the solution where they loosen the suspension and lore the vehicle before tightening the bolts? It seemed like that poster said it was more of a pop then a rattle that it fixed.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Previous "fixes" didn't work, but we just found this article in the GM Tech website concerning our nasty little rattle. What do you guys think? I'm taking it back to the dealer tomorrow with this in hand.

Rattle or Clunk Noise from Rear of Vehicle When Traveling Over Bumps – 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze | gm.oemdtc.com


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice find! This is what I have been thinking ever since looking in the back and seeing exactly that, my bump stop riding down the shock shaft. Just haven't gotten around to doing it yet...


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've posted this on other threads of the same nature. I doubt those things mentioned are the problem, I found it was the rear brake calipers on our 13' LTZ/RS. If your car has 4 wheel disc, this is first thing I would check. Noise goes away on ours when brakes are applied on rough roads. Comes back when not applied. Crawled under car in rear and found that I can replicate noise by moving rear calipers around. Started at around 20k miles. As pads wear, it allows the rear caliper to move more causing the rattle on rough roads and bumps. Checked caliper bolts and they are tight, only cure I see is to replace rear pads, but they still have plenty of life left, so I just live with it. It is not the shocks bumpers on mine, I had already verified that long before I found this issue. If your car does not have rear disc, then it might be the culprit. If you have a rear disc brake car, I bet this is your noise you hear.


----------



## mrd8cd (Sep 29, 2015)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Previous "fixes" didn't work, but we just found this article in the GM Tech website concerning our nasty little rattle. What do you guys think? I'm taking it back to the dealer tomorrow with this in hand.
> 
> Rattle or Clunk Noise from Rear of Vehicle When Traveling Over Bumps – 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze | gm.oemdtc.com


Did you get a chance to take this in to the dealer? I'm very anxious to hear what they said, as I've had this annoying issue from day 1.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

mrd8cd said:


> Did you get a chance to take this in to the dealer? I'm very anxious to hear what they said, as I've had this annoying issue from day 1.


Yes, I did take it to the dealer and it WAS my entire shock, not just the shock bumper part. I have the RS Rally Sport version which runs a different shock than the non RS models. I think they are gas filled. Somehow, the gas must have leaked out???? causing everything metal inside the shock to rattle. They replaced it and SILENCE IS GOLDEN!!!!!! $300+ later and it's not under warranty  However, that noise is G-O-N-E!!!!!!! That is priceless!!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have this noise (see attached video) coming from my under/around my trunk area when backing out of my parking space in the mornings. It makes these noises whether or not the brake is being pressed and seems to be magnified when turning the steering wheel.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope it's a long term solution for you. My new shock worked for 5 days and the noise was back. I took it in a second time, and they tried the loosening and lowering before tightening, and it did nothing. I still have the sound. I bought sound deadening material to put under the carpet and behind the trunk trim. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrd8cd said:


> Did you get a chance to take this in to the dealer? I'm very anxious to hear what they said, as I've had this annoying issue from day 1.



HI mrd8cd,

I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing this concern with your vehicle. We can understand your frustrations, and want your ownership experience to be a positive one. If you are interested, I would be happy to help facilitate a visit to your dealership. Feel free to send us a private message, we are always here to help!

Best,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Yes, I did take it to the dealer and it WAS my entire shock, not just the shock bumper part. I have the RS Rally Sport version which runs a different shock than the non RS models. I think they are gas filled. Somehow, the gas must have leaked out???? causing everything metal inside the shock to rattle. They replaced it and SILENCE IS GOLDEN!!!!!! $300+ later and it's not under warranty  However, that noise is G-O-N-E!!!!!!! That is priceless!!!


Good afternoon 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE,

I'm thrilled to hear that your dealership was able to resolve this for you! I understand how frustrating out of pocket costs can be, but I'm glad that this concern was taken care of. If you have any future questions, please feel free to reach out to us at anytime.

Have a great day!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RobJobCornontheCob (May 16, 2016)

I just got my 2013 Cruse LT RS 6M back from service (under warranty) that had the same problem. I've only had mine for two weeks now. 

Ending up being the rear passenger side shock mount. Seems to be common. Would be great if someone made an upgraded option with pressed poly or spherical bushings (if the chassis around it could handle the extra load).


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, the sound deadening material didn't help at all. I may be taking it back for a third attempt at a fix. I'm not sure if the mount was changed with the shock, but several people on the forum didn't solve tHe problem with the mount. I wish this sound was gone. I do a lot of in town bumpy road driving that's killing me.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Well, the sound deadening material didn't help at all. I may be taking it back for a third attempt at a fix. I'm not sure if the mount was changed with the shock, but several people on the forum didn't solve tHe problem with the mount. I wish this sound was gone. I do a lot of in town bumpy road driving that's killing me.


The raddle in mine drove me crazy to for the fist year, now I've gotten used to it and hardly notice it anymore.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you have drum brake, try adjusting those a little and see if it goes away! I noticed on my car the rear end seems more solid and quiet after I adjusted my drum brakes a little just yesterday!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Patman said:


> IF you have drum brake, try adjusting those a little and see if it goes away! I noticed on my car the rear end seems more solid and quiet after I adjusted my drum brakes a little just yesterday!


You may have worked it out, in Australia I haven't heard of this problem and we don't have any Cruze models with drum rear brakes, everything is all disc.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Right rear shock mount fixed mine


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I have this noise (see attached video) coming from my under/around my trunk area when backing out of my parking space in the mornings. It makes these noises whether or not the brake is being pressed and seems to be magnified when turning the steering wheel.


I noticed pebbles in the tread, could that be making the noise?


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for another idea, but if this were the issue, would the sound go away when engaging the brakes? My rattle is just as pronounced when slowing down and hitting bumps or expansion joints.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Well, the sound deadening material didn't help at all. I may be taking it back for a third attempt at a fix. I'm not sure if the mount was changed with the shock, but several people on the forum didn't solve tHe problem with the mount. I wish this sound was gone. I do a lot of in town bumpy road driving that's killing me.


I hope they fix it. The replaced shock still seems to have fixed my issue. She's quiet as a mouse! LOL YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Did you ever get a fix for the rattle? My shock was replaced and it went away for a week, but it's back. Did anybody else get a definite fix? Mine is clearly from the shock area-not inside the trunk.



Hello hawkeye,


I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing this concern with your Cruze. I am aware that you have been to the dealership a couple times for the rattling. If you are interested in setting up an appointment at your Chevrolet dealership please send us a private message. We would be happy to help!


Kindly,


Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

When I have a rattle in the rear I usually take a couple of Ibuprofen and it is gone in the morning.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I solved the rattle in the rear. I just traded my 2016 limited L on a new body 2016 LT with the automatic and convenience package. It was a targeted unit with the extra 1500 rebate on top of the 500. I took the educator discount , which was about 800. I receive a good trade amount. I really liked the old one, but the rattle was too much with all of my in town bumpy road driving.


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> I have had this annoying noise since Spring. It's been in the shop 3 times, I've involved GM and nothing worked UNTIL NOW. I think our terrific mechanic finally figured it out.
> 
> He sat in the backseat with one of the seats folded down giving him access to the trunk. He reached around inside the trunk when the noise was rattling and took hold of the trunk tension rods and IT STOPPED!!!! To complete the fix, he then wrapped the rods in rubber hoses to keep them from touching each other or banging against the trunk. I think it is fixed. Fingers crossed. LOVE this guy!!!!!


quick question..can you tell me exactly where I can find these tension rods?...a pic or diagram or even website would be great...this is really driving me nuts....I have looked at backseats...seatbelts....brakes...and nothing...if it's this simple I would be very grateful..thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

htsob said:


> quick question..can you tell me exactly where I can find these tension rods?...a pic or diagram or even website would be great...this is really driving me nuts....I have looked at backseats...seatbelts....brakes...and nothing...if it's this simple I would be very grateful..thanks


Directly under the rear shelf, you'll see two grey rods that stretch across in both directions. These provide the tension to raise the trunk up when the popped and keep it from slamming down on your head when open (vs using struts).


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Directly under the rear shelf, you'll see two grey rods that stretch across in both directions. These provide the tension to raise the trunk up when the popped and keep it from slamming down on your head when open (vs using struts).


yeah I found it...thanks....just wanted to confirm....however I don't see anywhere that they can be banging against anything...they are both clipped in place independently....not touching each other nor the body....i'll see if I can wrap
some tape around them just to test if this is indeed the issue....thanks for all the info. from all you CRUZERS....most appreciated...


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

guys can maybe try this

Rattle or Clunk Noise from Rear of Vehicle When Traveling Over Bumps – 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze | gm.oemdtc.com

says something about a loose rear shock absorber upper bumper....haven't looked at it yet, but will soon


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

The "fix" I wrote about there didn't work. The noise turned out to be the back shock. Once it was replaced, the noise quit and hasn't come back.


----------

